
Lead, Follow or Get the Fuck Out of the Way - joeyespo
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/lead-follow-or-get-the-fuck-out-of-the-way-668000be6e47#.vzo476373
======
DKnoll
Just because somebody doesn't have a better idea doesn't mean your idea isn't
terrible... maybe they're just honest. Seems like a great article to justify
firing those who don't follow without question.

------
cafard
More posturing than insight.

~~~
ljw1001
Posturing with a side of blustering. There is no amount of money for which I
would work for this guy. (Getting the fuck out of the way.)

